# My 3 cats will only use 1 litterbox.... normal?



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

I got all 3 of my cats at the same time about a year ago and for the first 5 months they all used the same litterbox. 
I read that cats should have one each somewhere so I added another. Up until a month ago I kept it full of litter but they wouldn't use it at all. 
Has anyone else had an experience similar?
Is it because i got them all at the same time?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I think one cat box is fine since they have no problem sharing it. I think as long as it is big enough and is cleaned often then you are doing ok. If one of the cats started urinating/pooping in weird places then maybe I would introduce another box. I think maybe the rule you are talking about are for cats that dont' get a long or are newly acquainted. I know a few people who have cats that share the same box. I would just keep the other cat boxes in storage in case things change with them or you get another cat.


----------



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, the catbox is HUGE. Its one of those rubbermaid storage bins. It holds about 30 lbs of litter.

The only time a poop was outside is when we went out of town for 3 days but I think that might have been nerves as I am a stay at home kitten mom.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I've always used one big litter box and never had a problem. In fact I used to have 2 brothers who shared and when Twitch would use the box Sundance would wait patiently and go in after him and make sure everything was covered properly. I used to have 3 cats and now I have 2 and no one has ever gone outside the box. Of course I have to clean it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

I have 5 boxes for my 8 cats (I need to add some more boxes). They use all of the boxes, but only 2 of them really fill up....one with poo and the other with pee. It's strange.

I've actually seen two or three of them in the same box at the same time. 8O


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

I only have two cats, but finally got rid of my second litter box since neither one was ever using it. In fact, my cats would walk right through the clean one to get to the used dirty one... Why have a clean, unused litterbox getting in the way of the dirty, used one :roll:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

I have 3 kittens and 3 litter trays around the house and they use all 3


----------

